# Keystone 2 1/2 Pail canning jar ?



## CreekWalker (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello folks, My son and I dug a canning jar today in post-1920 pit, it is an Keystone about quart size and embossed 2 1/2 PAIL.  What is a pail?  Other than what Jack and Jill shared. It's dirty , have photo tommorow.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Oct 13, 2009)

CreekWalker,
 Can you post a picture of your jar.  Doesn't sound like anyting that I have seen.  Is it a Keystone emblem or word keystone on the jar.
 Jerry


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Jerry I got in late and haven't cleaned the two lbs of mud out of it yet! I'll post it soon. Rick


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CreekWalker
> 
> Hi Jerry I got in late and haven't cleaned the two lbs of mud out of it yet! I'll post it soon. Rick


 
 You mean 2 pails of mud [][].


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, at least 2 1/2 pails!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2009)

Got in time to finally post the jar photo. Base was covered with tar!? and not just mud. The scan shows the base, this is a Keystone with a J , so a Knox Glass Co, Jackson Miss. But still haven't figured the "2 1/2 PAIL" out yet. The lip is ground like a pocket ink except no pocket. Someone had a unusual use for this jar, I just don't know what.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I like weird stuff like this and was curious enough to search for "pail" as a unit of measure, but no luck. I guess we'll find out when you tell us what size the jar is.. [8|]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2009)

This is about as unspectacular as a jar comes. But it's different! It is seven and one half inches tall and 3  1/4 inch wide at the base. It is dimples at the shoulder and heel, with smooth panel for long gone paper label. Now check ebay ,there is one jar on marked 10 Pail . Ok I rechecked it's also a KNOX , a 1 Gallon is a 10 PAIL.


----------

